# Rancilio rocky grinder any owners here



## skimmerz (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi,

Just after reviews really or if theres the equivalant at a cheaper price,this is about the max i can spend really...

any input is much apprec thxs

tim


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Are you planning to use it for more than one type of grind? i.e French Press and espresso or mainly espresso. If it's the latter I would get a different grinder. The Rocky is a stepped grinder which means there's gaps in between what grind particle size it can make. Not good when you want to make a minute tweak. I'd point you in the direction of the ever popular MC2 which has a worm drive and is around £160.

Or you could always look for an ebay bargain


----------



## skimmerz (Jun 6, 2011)

yes its for espresso thxs for your wisdom its allways best to ask than jump in first....lol,i will hav a look at whats avail over at ebay aswell.

thxs for that

cheers...


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

No problem. Glad to be of help.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah. I make Monkey right on that. I had a Rocky and promptly got rid of it. Could of been my lack of expertise though?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I just got a 6month old Ascaso i2 for less than £100 delivered and it delivers a very consistent grind. I only use it for espresso, it would be a nightmare adjust between filter and espresso!

Would definitely recommend one. It's practically the same grinder as the Fracino Piccino, which is for sale through this forum from 'coffeebean' for £128 delivered - absolute bargain for a brand new home grinder!


----------



## Jurgen (Jun 18, 2011)

Even if the Rocky is only a stepped-adjustable grinder, I would always (even for espresso only) prefer it compared to the Iberital MC2.

The Rocky is of much better build-quality, very sturdy (about 9kg), less messy, far less noisy and in my opinion, the steps are fine enough to get decent shots with any coffee.

The Rocky tends to clumb a bit though when you grind very fine coffee, but this issue can be overcome by tamping decently.

Jurgen


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Also the doser-less version has a tendency to choke up. I'm putting it down to the rubber bung on the outlet just before the blue spout. I'm astounded every so often when I remove the blue spout and rubber bung how much coffee is backed up behind it!

Otherwise I find it prefect for espresso and chemex


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

This much coffee stuck inside after a grind






tried this at weekend - great way of cleaning her guts out


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Just tried it! Great tip. I usually use a vacuum cleaner and point the nozzle at the spout and the hopper but the sandwich bag trick is much simpler and quite satisfying!



bobbytoad said:


> This much coffee stuck inside after a grind


----------

